# You wake up in one bed with your fursona, your reaction?



## Artboy1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Just imagine: You woke up in one bed with your fursona. How you would react to this? Personally, I would be incredibly shocked and confused.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 8, 2022)

Dammit, why did my fursona become real instead of me becoming my fursona! Why does this world have to be so cruel!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2022)

_Ew._
My bed isn't that big so we're gonna have some problems...


----------



## Punji (Mar 8, 2022)

_Aggressive cuddles_


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 9, 2022)

I would be hyped as hell. We’d be best friends for sure


----------



## Shyy (Mar 9, 2022)

Cool- how long would it take you to hack and transfer Bezos bank account to a provided offshore account for <us>?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 10, 2022)

hehehe weeeell~~ first off, I'd be confused but also very excited, if he/she/shi(as they is also genderfluid ofc uwu) is still asleep I'd just snuggle them and feel the Fluuuff!! <3
if not and we're both awake probably we would have a spiderman moment of heey! you're like me "but furry!!! <3"/"shaved monke!! 0-o"

and we would just become best friends, and share everything together, which would be easy because we're the same but from another universe lol

and possibly have some... super snuggle times and~ 7w7
but that's way beyond after waking up XD



Baron Tredegar said:


> Dammit, why did my fursona become real instead of me becoming my fursona! Why does this world have to be so cruel!


(this would be another reaction I'd have lol)


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 10, 2022)

I'd definitely be confused as hell......then worried about there being fleas in my bed


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 11, 2022)

Owo
Play games together~


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 11, 2022)

...

Bed Intruder!

...

_Cuddles "*Y**ou asked for this."*_


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 12, 2022)

KITTY!!!!!

*big hug*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2022)

Anthro Fox: Be the big spoon <3
Big Feral Bird: Maybe let him loaf on my back.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 13, 2022)

uh.. 
ummm.. confused?!..


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 13, 2022)

*suspicious look at each other*

*slowly edge out of bed*

*both sleep on the floor*


----------



## JackUber (Mar 13, 2022)

*wink wink*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 13, 2022)

I'd be scared given Jackpot's nature, tbf.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Mar 14, 2022)

Well. . .he'd smell, and he'd take up the whole bed and probably tear the sheets.  Chances are the bed frame would collapse from his weight.  I'm not sure he'd be friendly towards me because he's grumpy.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 14, 2022)

I'd very shocked then worried that he doesn't like me. 
I would say we'd get frisky but he's gay so yeah, no.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2022)

Dutch oven.


----------



## KresiekTheFurry (Mar 16, 2022)

I would be surprised, but we'd be best friends forever.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 21, 2022)

Wonder how a 150 foot tall foxtaur is in my bedroom, much less in my bed.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 22, 2022)

Well that would be wonderful! After all, that would be a nice thing, since that would mean I'd have a pal who truly can relate to things I enjoy! We'd have all sorts of fun together, ranging from climbing trees, to exploring the place where I reside, maybe even just sit in said trees to watch the sunrise, sunset, or just to admire the view. When it rains, we could play about in there, splashing in the puddles, or admiring the natural showers. When it snows, we could mess about, snowballs fights with playful intentions! When it's windy, we could wear scarves and watch them flap and wave around!

Maybe even travel the world so that we could both enjoy the natural beauty the world has to offer! Needles to say, we would have a ball, all while appreciating nature and what it offers to us.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 23, 2022)

ÒwÓ

>:3


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Mar 25, 2022)

I’d ask her to stay there and pose so that I can finally have a perfect reference for all those difficult angles.


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 25, 2022)

Me, a phonetics nerd: "You can start by going through all the sounds in this chart so we'll see which ones your mouth can articulate. Hurry up, I have two more charts after that one!"


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 25, 2022)

It would be weird because I view my fursona as myself and myself as my fursona.


----------



## Arishipshape (Apr 6, 2022)

"Fudge, we're gonna need to hide you from the government..."


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 10, 2022)

Hugs maybe?
I‘d be rather disappointed I didn’t wake up _as _my fursona.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 10, 2022)

Fear


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 10, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Hugs maybe?
> I‘d be rather disappointed I didn’t wake up _as _my fursona.


Same here.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Probably leave and go play video games. Y'know, chill and all.(if I get too loud he will prob bite my face off lol)


----------



## Shyy (Apr 17, 2022)

If it was Shyy, try to get him to turn down the music AND the light show. Already discussed Thundercloud. Now, Whiplash, this one- I'd most likely stay extremely still, quite... think about waking up with an 8 ft tall Synth in your room, let alone in bed with you... especially one that's a carnivore...


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Just imagine: You woke up in one bed with your fursona. How you would react to this? Personally, I would be incredibly shocked and confused.


Be ostracized from society and live out in the woods for the rest of my life. Maybe rub my butt against the carpet before that though just to see how it feels.


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 7, 2022)

I would boop him and spank him.


----------



## Kope (May 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> Be ostracized from society and live out in the woods for the rest of my life. Maybe rub my butt against the carpet before that though just to see how it feels.


Oh wow I misread the prompt


----------



## Adergan (May 7, 2022)

I would want to do nothing but coil with him and go on an adventure, soring through the skies!


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

"Well. Get me a beer!!!" lol


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Terror, because there's no way I've drunk THAT much in years.


----------



## Hollowsong (May 31, 2022)

Probably kiss her just to see what she does.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2022)

Get. Out. Of. My. Bed. >:


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 2, 2022)

I would honestly want to kiss him
Either that or say “oh shit here we go again”


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

"Oh shit, nice." We'd say in unison.
And then go back to sleep cuddling.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 2, 2022)

for lady samantha i'd just tell her what a pretty kitty she is and cuddle into her soft fur.

for sol bloodfury,i'd check myself for any wounds or cuts or bitemarks and then tell her that we're taking over the world now: i'll be the brains and she'll be the brawn. and fire.


----------



## Shyy (Jun 3, 2022)

*turns music way up, locks door, after hanging "honey moon in progress" sign on outer doorknob, turns lights off*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 3, 2022)

The world is doomed because now there are two of me >:3


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 3, 2022)

I'd honestly probably just start jumping on the bed with her and screaming gibberish. then idk, try to make music together but get distracted and try to play with her feathers, most likely annoying her and getting myself hurt.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 3, 2022)

That would be awkward >~<' 
I would probably have to sleep on the couch. Or maybe we could have good conversation about our lives, maybe shew would kill me for making her life so difficult. Maybe we could settle for something she likes better. (I am one of those who give their sonas super detailed life story)


----------

